# Cheap, Useable Cycle Lights



## BrumJim (7 Nov 2016)

Where can I buy really cheap, but still useable cycle lights? Halfords? Wilkinsons? B&M?
Which are the cheapest available on the high street / internet? Ideally with AA or AAA batteries rather than button, but not essential.


----------



## G3CWI (7 Nov 2016)

Poundland is the cheapest. I seem to recall they cost a pound.


----------



## johnnyb47 (7 Nov 2016)

The Cree light from Wikos is not bad. It's about £10 and throws a decent light out on the road.


----------



## BrumJim (7 Nov 2016)

As a bench-mark, Halfords do a set for £5:
http://www.halfords.com/cycling/bike-lights/bike-lights/halfords-4-led-silicone-bike-lights-purple


----------



## fossyant (7 Nov 2016)

Aldi still have a few of the cheaper COB LED lights (the plastic ones not the alloy ones). They are bright.


----------



## NorthernDave (7 Nov 2016)

The poundland rear lights are exceptional value for money and run forever on a pair of triple A's.
Their front lights aren't so good though - adequate to "be seen" but that's about it.

Depends what you need them for - if it's just to be seen then three quid will cover it (£1 each for a front and rear light, and £1 for a pack of batteries that should last a couple of months).

If you need to light up the road to see where you are going, get a poundland rear light, but spend a bit more on a decent front light.


----------



## mjr (8 Nov 2016)

Clas Ohlson front light if you need to see rather than only be seen. About £10 I think. That poundland MyCycle rear light isn't legal but I've seen it and it looks good enough. I bet no one will question it unless you use one of the silly flashing modes.

Lidl's £10 set special was the best offer this year and legal too, but they'll have all sold out long ago now.


----------



## Sandra6 (8 Nov 2016)

Halfords have lights from a fiver, you can get some worth using for a tenner. I've got a nice moon front light which was £13.


----------



## Flyboy (8 Nov 2016)

For me the word Cheap and lights shouldn't really come together.
I have a set that cost £50 and light the road/trail up like a car. 
There are so many out there at the moment, think of it as an investment to your health , so buy the best you can really.


----------



## 400bhp (8 Nov 2016)

Planet X, albeit you'll have to pay p&p


----------



## mjr (8 Nov 2016)

Flyboy said:


> For me the word Cheap and lights shouldn't really come together.


Ah, well, if you're only riding in lit areas, I can see the advantage of getting some cheap minimally-legal blinkers to leave on the bike and if they get nicked then you replace them for less than a fiver.



Flyboy said:


> There are so many out there at the moment, think of it as an investment to your health , so buy the best you can really.


To your health? I don't think any of the suggested lights will irradiate you!

Are you thinking that people hit under-lit cyclists more? They don't. I can't find the more detailed report about the study just now, but this one says 2% of collisions had no lights as a factor and IIRC, defective lights was a tiny fraction of that, maybe a handful of incidents. I'm pretty sure far more than 2% of cyclists are going around unlit (even at my most optimistic, I'd say it's no less than 1 in 25, which is 4%), so they're actually underrepresented in collisions, which is curious.


----------



## Starchivore (8 Nov 2016)

I got a front and back set from B&M for £4- they take watch-type batteries and are easy to get on and off. But they are only my backup lights, I wouldn't want to be depending on that rear light.


----------



## Flyboy (8 Nov 2016)

Fair play on that report, I never bother with statistics,I would rather be lit up like an Xmas tree , than a candle stick.
But I can understand if money is tight to go for the less luminescent lights.


----------



## classic33 (9 Nov 2016)

PoundWorld
Two rear & one front for £2, 
Poundland
12 batteries(3 sets) for a £1


----------



## rovers1875 (9 Nov 2016)

For cheap lights these are excellent http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2x-LED-CR...973031?hash=item2119838f27:g:DywAAOSwnNBXaD-d
and for a couple of quid more just type in Cree or T6 on ebay and you will find some pretty amazing lights


----------



## Ajax Bay (9 Nov 2016)

mjr said:


> the study . . . says 2% of collisions had no lights as a factor . . . I'm pretty sure far more than 2% of cyclists are going around unlit (even at my most optimistic, I'd say it's no less than 1 in 25, which is 4%), so they're actually underrepresented in collisions, which is curious.


Perhaps the 'unlit' 4% are going around but not very far (compared to the average cycle journey) so that the unlit road miles being ridden is only 2% of total, so the figures (for unlit road miles ridden and collisions) match up.


----------



## mjr (9 Nov 2016)

Ajax Bay said:


> Perhaps the 'unlit' 4% are going around but not very far (compared to the average cycle journey) so that the unlit road miles being ridden is only 2% of total, so the figures (for unlit road miles ridden and collisions) match up.


That's one possibility, but I think the average cycle journey is surprisingly short, although I don't have the number handy now. Might still explain some of it.

Another possibility is that maybe most unlit riders act as if motorists won't see them and it's motorists who are usually in collision with cyclists, so avoiding them cuts collisions, although it's probably not a quick way to get around. However, everyone seems to have a story about a ninja cyclist riding out into traffic.


----------



## bondirob (9 Nov 2016)

Get a Cree front light off ebay for about £20 the 4000 lumens will put lights costing a fortune to shame.


----------



## AnthonyC (9 Nov 2016)

Have a look at the Agu Cordo LED set, £8 and really good value. Comes with an additional longer velcro so you can also strap it around your arm if you go walking or running.


----------



## BrumJim (10 Nov 2016)

mjr said:


> Another possibility is that maybe most unlit riders act as if motorists won't see them and it's motorists who are usually in collision with cyclists, so avoiding them cuts collisions, although it's probably not a quick way to get around. However, everyone seems to have a story about a ninja cyclist riding out into traffic.


I have a (little supported) theory that the safest thing that you can do as a cyclist is ride home through a city in the dark with no front lights. Not regularly, of course, but just the once. Your mind instantly considers every car you can see as a threat to your safety, and your riding becomes very cautious, defensive, and aware. The hope is that some of that mindset carries on when you are riding with lights. Too many times I have heard the phrase "was lit up like a christmas tree", and I suspect that the rider put too much faith in their visibility and driver's attentiveness. Some drivers will crash into a big yellow JCB. Difference is, that it can take it.


----------



## mjr (10 Nov 2016)

rovers1875 said:


> just type in Cree or T6 on ebay and you will find some pretty amazing lights





bondirob said:


> Get a Cree front light off ebay for about £20 the 4000 lumens will put lights costing a fortune to shame.


Just in case any newcomers are reading this thread and as it hasn't been mentioned yet: those lights are not sufficient to make a bike legally-lit in the UK, must be aimed well downwards on roads to avoid dazzling oncoming riders/drivers (get top of the beam below the horizontal) and there are a few reports of battery fires when charging.


----------



## classic33 (10 Nov 2016)

mjr said:


> Just in case any newcomers are reading this thread and as it hasn't been mentioned yet: those lights are not sufficient to make a bike legally-lit in the UK, must be aimed well downwards on roads to avoid dazzling oncoming riders/drivers (get top of the beam below the horizontal) and there are a few reports of battery fires when charging.


And there are Eight reports of fires onboard A380's in flight, this year, with the same type of batteries.


----------



## Ajax Bay (10 Nov 2016)

mjr said:


> most unlit riders act as if motorists won't see them


I think this may be true and as BrumJim describes:


BrumJim said:


> Your mind instantly considers every car you can see as a threat to your safety, and your riding becomes very cautions, defensive, and aware.


Provided you don't get paranoid about it, this is a sensible perspective to take, and ride and mitigate accordingly. But with lights as legally required.


----------



## mynydd (10 Nov 2016)

I'm not sure if they're still doing it, but I joined British cycling for 30 quid a few weeks back and received a 40+ quid set of Electron Pod lights, which are excellent. Imo.
Might be worth considering


----------



## bondirob (10 Nov 2016)

mjr said:


> Just in case any newcomers are reading this thread and as it hasn't been mentioned yet: those lights are not sufficient to make a bike legally-lit in the UK, must be aimed well downwards on roads to avoid dazzling oncoming riders/drivers (get top of the beam below the horizontal) and there are a few reports of battery fires when charging.



I would say they are sufficient to make you legally lit.
Although you are right in saying they need to be pointing downwards which you will do anyway if you want to light the road up.
I think there ought to be a law regarding the minimum brightness a bike light should be. Some of my fellow commuters have very poor front lights that cost many times more than mine.
I wouldn't feel safe with anything less bright.


----------



## mjr (10 Nov 2016)

bondirob said:


> I would say they are sufficient to make you legally lit.


They aren't, because they have a steady mode and don't comply to any UK-equivalent European standards. You're very unlikely to ever be challenged unless you dazzle someone, but you won't be legally-lit.



bondirob said:


> I think there ought to be a law regarding the minimum brightness a bike light should be.


There is, but it's currently an amazingly low 4 candela, which crude calculation suggests is about 0.04 lux on the German scale (I'd regard 10 lux as a typical minimum now, or 20 for unlit roads) or 1 lumen on a typical bike light (I'd regard 160 as the minimum for unlit roads). Even though I've read it before, I couldn't quite believe that, so I just double-checked http://www.legislation.gov.uk/uksi/2005/2559/regulation/6/made


----------



## bondirob (10 Nov 2016)

mjr said:


> They aren't, because they have a steady mode and don't comply to any UK-equivalent European standards. You're very unlikely to ever be challenged unless you dazzle someone, but you won't be legally-lit.
> 
> 
> There is, but it's currently an amazingly low 4 candela, which crude calculation suggests is about 0.04 lux on the German scale (I'd regard 10 lux as a typical minimum now, or 20 for unlit roads) or 1 lumen on a typical bike light (I'd regard 160 as the minimum for unlit roads). Even though I've read it before, I couldn't quite believe that, so I just double-checked http://www.legislation.gov.uk/uksi/2005/2559/regulation/6/made



What is the steady mode?
The legal limit is far too low


----------



## jay clock (10 Nov 2016)

mjr said:


> They aren't, because they have a steady mode


So is it illegal to have non flashing lights?


----------



## BrumJim (10 Nov 2016)

Went for Poundland specials. The plan is to keep a couple with me at all times, then if I spot a ninja, I will donate a set to them.

However failed at the first step. Bought the lights, got back to my bike, getting dark (lateish, but thick black cloud), and an elderly gent approached on a completely unlit bike. Wasn't what I expected, so rode off. Bu**er.


----------



## SuperHans123 (10 Nov 2016)

bondirob said:


> Get a Cree front light off ebay for about £20 the 4000 lumens will put lights costing a fortune to shame.


And blind anyone in their path.
And potentially set your house on fire when charging.
And go out without no notice on an unlit road.

Izone 650 Lumens.
£30 in Tredz right now.
Multiple modes and usb rechargeable with red amber green battery notification.
Also doubles nicely as a normal torch.
Also has the advantage of no clumpy battery pack.


----------



## mjr (11 Nov 2016)

jay clock said:


> So is it illegal to have non flashing lights?


No, but if you are relying on them for legality, lights with a steady mode have to meet tougher standards. Arguably bonkers, but that's current UK law. In practice, you're very unlikely to be challenged unless you dazzle someone.


----------



## Ajax Bay (11 Nov 2016)

mjr said:


> if you are relying on them for legality, lights with a steady mode have to meet tougher standards.


But those "tougher standards" are very undemanding, set as there were bitd when LEDs were not used for cycle lights, so their illegality rests on lack of standard mark, I think. You're unlikely to be challenged even if you dazzle someone, actually: they'll be too busy trying to stay on the road. But in the same way as a driver (or even worse a cyclist), if the driver of the vehicle approaching keeps their lights on full, it's uncivilised to the point of danger, cyclists with powerful lights just need to keep them angled well down, not just down on the road. I'd like to hear @bondirob 's view (if he has one after being blinded by 2000+ lumens (nominal)) about his experience cycling on a cyclepath with a Cree T6 2000 front light coming towards him where the guy has his light set up with minimal depression.


----------



## mynydd (11 Nov 2016)

The Cree lights are bright, and cheap. But I second the comment above that they go out without warning.... and the length of time they stay charged for is inconsistent. I've stopped using mine on the bike because of this... after being left with no front light on very dark back roads, all of a sudden.


----------



## mjr (11 Nov 2016)

Ajax Bay said:


> But those "tougher standards" are very undemanding, set as there were bitd when LEDs were not used for cycle lights, so their illegality rests on lack of standard mark, I think.


Yes, even the tougher standards are undemanding, so it's very disappointing that so few manufacturers get anywhere near them for the UK market. It's worse than just a lack of a mark: most substandard lights lack any side visibility and have a poor beam shape (often symmetric) that puts too much brightness too close to the bike.

But there's plenty of UK cyclists willing to buy shoot lights and tell everyone else that shoot lights are the finest silk and it's not worth paying £10 more or joining the rush for K-marked German supermarket specials. The country gets what it deserves, I guess. Oh well, I can see where I'm going and I'll stop and hurl abuse at the dazzlers.


Ajax Bay said:


> You're unlikely to be challenged even if you dazzle someone, actually: they'll be too busy trying to stay on the road.


Unless they're a policeman looking for something to do, or a cyclist that's stopped and hurling abuse.



Ajax Bay said:


> I'd like to hear @bondirob 's view (if he has one after being blinded by 2000+ lumens (nominal)) about his experience cycling on a cyclepath with a Cree T6 2000 front light coming towards him where the guy has his light set up with minimal depression.


Me too.


----------



## BrumJim (11 Nov 2016)

Can I now add bike lights to helmets and red light jumping as a cycling subject that can start an argument in an empty room?


----------



## mjr (11 Nov 2016)

bondirob said:


> What is the steady mode?


The mode where the light is illuminated all the time, rather than flashing.



bondirob said:


> The legal limit is far too low


Arguably, yes, but it's a factor in almost no crashes, so there's little motive to revise it.



BrumJim said:


> Can I now add bike lights to helmets and red light jumping as a cycling subject that can start an argument in an empty room?


That ain't an argument about lights. This is an argument.


----------



## BrumJim (11 Nov 2016)

mjr said:


> The mode where the light is illuminated all the time, rather than flashing.
> 
> That ain't an argument about lights. This is an argument.



Gosh, I do repeat myself a bit, don't I!


----------



## mjr (11 Nov 2016)

BrumJim said:


> Gosh, I do repeat myself a bit, don't I!


We are all just prisoners here of our own device.


----------



## bondirob (12 Nov 2016)

mjr said:


> Yes, even the tougher standards are undemanding, so it's very disappointing that so few manufacturers get anywhere near them for the UK market. It's worse than just a lack of a mark: most substandard lights lack any side visibility and have a poor beam shape (often symmetric) that puts too much brightness too close to the bike.
> 
> But there's plenty of UK cyclists willing to buy shoot lights and tell everyone else that shoot lights are the finest silk and it's not worth paying £10 more or joining the rush for K-marked German supermarket specials. The country gets what it deserves, I guess. Oh well, I can see where I'm going and I'll stop and hurl abuse at the dazzlers.
> 
> Unless they're a policeman looking for something to do, or a cyclist that's stopped and hurling abuse.




Me too.


----------



## bondirob (12 Nov 2016)

bondirob said:


> I'd think he was clever, just like me.



But on another note is there any difference between a cyclist not lowering his beam and a driver in a car doing the same?
I keep mine low because that's the


snertos999 said:


> And blind anyone in their path.
> And potentially set your house on fire when charging.
> And go out without no notice on an unlit road.
> 
> ...



The house is fine had mine for three years.
I don't blind anyone because like a car driver is expected to be I'm responsible in how I use the beam.
It's never gone out on me yet.
Oh and 650 lumens is woefully inadequate for my journeys in the dark.


----------



## SuperHans123 (12 Nov 2016)

bondirob said:


> But on another note is there any difference between a cyclist not lowering his beam and a driver in a car doing the same?
> I keep mine low because that's the
> 
> 
> ...


I have two of these.
Going out tonight down the Gower on some unlit roads.
Went out 2 weeks ago on same route.
Two of these lights are incredibly bright and more than enough for unlit routes.


----------



## bondirob (12 Nov 2016)

snertos999 said:


> I have two of these.
> Going out tonight down the Gower on some unlit roads.
> Went out 2 weeks ago on same route.
> Two of these lights are incredibly bright and more than enough for unlit routes.


I believe you.
I use my lights on my commute and with me starting at 6am I have to average just under 30kmh to get to work on time (too lazy to get up any earlier) I find at that speed my cree's will light up the road just enough to enable me to avoid potholes on unlit roads. I've tried lights with less power and they're not safe.


----------



## mjr (12 Nov 2016)

Lumens are a meaningless measure of the lighting element's power. If the lens or reflector is rubbish, enough illumination still won't go where you need it and blindly increasing the lumens (lumenbombing) isn't the solution. 650lm should be ample for 20mph, but I quite expect some 650lm lamps aren't, while others are.


----------



## classic33 (12 Nov 2016)

Try it on the road, in mixed traffic, and let us know which don't work right.


----------



## SuperHans123 (12 Nov 2016)

Road by Kittle Egg Farm (Gower) earlier tonight illuminated by 2 650l iZone lights.


----------



## HLaB (12 Nov 2016)

snertos999 said:


> Road by Kittle Egg Farm (Gower) earlier tonight illuminated by 2 650l iZone lights.
> View attachment 150994


Whist a lot of it is the quality of the camera that is impressive


----------



## SuperHans123 (12 Nov 2016)

HLaB said:


> Whist a lot of it is the quality of the camera that is impressive


Took photo with my venerable LG G3 with the flash off.


----------



## HLaB (12 Nov 2016)

snertos999 said:


> Took photo with my venerable LG G3 with the flash off.


Takes a much better quality of pic by the looks of it than my 2MP Samsung 

Whilst not identical I looked at the nearest I zone (The site only has the 600) compared to my Cateye 300 (the site only had the 400 though) and the quality of the izones look good 

http://road.cc/content/buyers-guide...t-front-lights-cycling-beam-comparison-engine


----------



## SuperHans123 (12 Nov 2016)

Couple more pics from a cracking Gower Circular tonight.
Mumbles Pier, then the Beaufort Arms in Kittle and finally Clyne Valley.


----------



## bondirob (12 Nov 2016)

snertos999 said:


> Road by Kittle Egg Farm (Gower) earlier tonight illuminated by 2 650l iZone lights.
> View attachment 150994


Why not have 1 light?


----------



## SuperHans123 (12 Nov 2016)

bondirob said:


> Why not have 1 light?


Up until recently I did only have one which was just fine.
Recently bough the Specialized Roll Elite on the Cycle to Work scheme (Loved it when I saw it in Tredz in person; Tredz HQ is 2 miles from where I live)
Added £100 to the cycle to work voucher and bought the Altura Nevis Jacket I am wearing in the pic and another iZone as they were reduced from £79.99 to £29.99.

When I started back cycling 3 and a half years ago, I used those cheap and bright Cree lights with the battery packs but got fed up of other cyclists moaning at me, regardless of how I angled them.
Also was not a fan of having a battery block stuck to my frame in a Topeak bar bag.
Also, that one time coming down Clyne Valley, one minute, daylight, the next Hammer House of Horrors, I thought, sod that, I need a better solution, hence the iZones because of the bang for buck, build quality and the fact they are USB rechargeable. (Big Brucie this for me)
You know what the Ministry of 'They' say, 'Nothing succeeds like excess'


----------



## bondirob (12 Nov 2016)

snertos999 said:


> Up until recently I did only have one which was just fine.
> Recently bough the Specialized Roll Elite on the Cycle to Work scheme (Loved it when I saw it in Tredz in person; Tredz HQ is 2 miles from where I live)
> Added £100 to the cycle to work voucher and bought the Altura Nevis Jacket I am wearing in the pic and another iZone as they were reduced from £79.99 to £29.99.
> 
> ...



Nice
I've never had any complaints about my cree from other cyclists and I just Velcro the battery to the crossbar.


----------



## SuperHans123 (12 Nov 2016)

To each his/her own as the Ministry would no doubt say.


----------



## bondirob (12 Nov 2016)

snertos999 said:


> To each his/her own as the Ministry would no doubt say.



Each to their own


----------



## BrumJim (13 Nov 2016)

3 more ninjas spotted on Saturday. Whilst I was walking down the road with my son, charity lights in the rucksack. At home! Bet they will all disappear tomorrow when I have the lights with me.


----------



## jay clock (14 Nov 2016)

just got these for £1.99. fast delivery and seem fine for the money as a fit and forget back up http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/252559153381?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## BrumJim (14 Nov 2016)

No better this evening. 5 Ninjas:
2 on pavements - didn't challenge them
1 going in the other direction, and didn't see them in time.
1 ahead, but turned off before I could catch them.
1 - stopped, offered him a set of lights, and got turned down. 
Ho hum!


----------



## BrumJim (22 Nov 2016)

No more since then, until today. 5 in total, but only had one set of lights, which I managed to give away, and got a hug in return.


----------



## classic33 (22 Nov 2016)

BrumJim said:


> No more since then, until today. 5 in total, but only had one set of lights, which I managed to give away, and got a hug in return.


Worth £2?


----------



## Dec66 (23 Nov 2016)

BrumJim said:


> No more since then, until today. 5 in total, but only had one set of lights, which I managed to give away, and got a hug in return.


Are you wearing a red suit and a big white beard in the evening these days?


----------



## Banjo (24 Nov 2016)

I have an izone 600 which is plenty powerfull enough for on totally black lanes but the battery only lasts about 3 hours of full on.

Could do with 5 hours during winter may just buy another izone and swap them over when first goes flat.

If you have an izone I can recommend you slow down when the battery indicator goes red as it will suddenly cut out completely soon after.They don't just get gradually dimmer.

Back to the op if using cheap lights put two on the back incase one cuts out without you realizing.


----------



## SuperHans123 (24 Nov 2016)

Banjo said:


> I have an izone 600 which is plenty powerfull enough for on totally black lanes but the battery only lasts about 3 hours of full on.
> 
> Could do with 5 hours during winter may just buy another izone and swap them over when first goes flat.min
> 
> ...


I have this light and on half power it lasts quite a bit longer and still gives out a decent level of illumination.
I also have the newer 650 lumens model and this lasts nowhere near as long.


----------



## mjr (24 Nov 2016)

snertos999 said:


> I have this light and on half power it lasts quite a bit longer and still gives out a decent level of illumination.
> I also have the newer 650 lumens model and this lasts nowhere near as long.


Is it lighter, though?

As I've just opined in another thread, battery lights basically haven't moved on at all since 1W LED headlights and 12Wh rechargeable battery packs became available a few years ago, giving about 10 hours of good light. Some lights weigh less, but it mainly seems to be through use of smaller non-removable batteries giving shorter runtimes and overall lifetimes.


----------



## SuperHans123 (24 Nov 2016)

mjr said:


> Is it lighter, though?
> 
> As I've just opined in another thread, battery lights basically haven't moved on at all since 1W LED headlights and 12Wh rechargeable battery packs became available a few years ago, giving about 10 hours of good light. Some lights weigh less, but it mainly seems to be through use of smaller non-removable batteries giving shorter runtimes and overall lifetimes.


Not that you'd notice.
The only aesthetic difference is the new version has a slightly 'carbon' feel to it whilst the older 600 model is smooth plastic. (New version also has a steady flash mode along with fast flash and 'epilepsy pulse' mode that is present on both models) This steady flash mode is not present on the 600 model.
If I'd have known how much quicker the 650 ran down before I bought it, I would definitely have got another of the older 600's.

Great lights all the same although advice for anyone buying them; get a 99p holder with a thumb screw from Ebay as the 'belt strap' solution that comes with them is truly shocking.


----------



## classic33 (24 Nov 2016)

snertos999 said:


> Not that you'd notice.
> The only aesthetic difference is the new version has a slightly 'carbon' feel to it whilst the older 600 model is smooth plastic. (New version also has a steady flash mode along with fast flash and* 'epilepsy pulse'* mode that is present on both models) This steady flash mode is not present on the 600 model.


One of the biggest selling cons going. And dating the electronics back at least 10 years.


----------

